# Sacramento Police Department OIS Body/Dash cam



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

The Sacramento Police Department has released the body camera footage of the April 11 incident where a suspect fired at officers.

Detectives released the videos, which consist of several body and in-car camera clips, on Monday. The incident happened along the 7400 block of West Stockton Boulevard, near the Foods Co. shopping center.

Officers had responded to the area to look for a wanted attempted homicide suspect out of Marysville. They spotted the suspect and had him pull over, but he got out and started shooting at officers.

In one of the videos released on Monday, the suspect can be seen getting out of his vehicle, drawing a handgun, then opening fire.

Two of the officers in the videos released shot back, but the suspect ran off through the parking lot.

The suspect then laid down and started shooting again. However, officers were able to take him down and into custody.

As of Monday, police say the suspect is in stable condition at a local hospital. His name hasn't been released at this point, but he'll be booked into Sacramento County Jail once he is medically cleared.


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

Jesus Christ, great Shooting and communication on the Officers part!

On thing I noticed is that the cruiser radio didn’t cause any feedback when the officers were using their portables. I’m curious if there is something out there for that issue.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

patrol22 said:


> Jesus Christ, great Shooting and communication on the Officers part!
> 
> On thing I noticed is that the cruiser radio didn't cause any feedback when the officers were using their portables. I'm curious if there is something out there for that issue.


Motorola has a radio called APX 8000 it supposed to compensate for background noise and much more. But they are something like 2K each.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm very happy with the response and tactics employed! Communicate, communicate, communicate done right too!
Not exactly sure that the shooting was "great". Call me out on this, but there seemed to be a whole lot of "spray n' pray" with pistols, before and into the long gun employment.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

RodneyFarva said:


> Motorola has a radio called APX 8000 it supposed to compensate for background noise and much more. But they are something like 2K each.


They're actually about twice that. APX radios aren't cheap. The car radio was either turned down or on a different channel.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Preeeeeety fast on the trigger there Tex, glad nobody in that SUV ate a miss.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

This video is an excellent example why we shouldn't rush up on a car at the end of a pursuit. If the bad guy has a gun and is ready to use it, you're gonna get taken out unnecessarily. Don't give the bad guys the opportunity; let them make the mistakes.

In this case the officers did a great job not rushing up on him both as he was getting out of the car and when he was running from them with a gun in his hand. Utilize cover whenever possible as these officers did. 

I agree Hush, that one officer was very quick with his rounds, especially considering both his foreground and his background. The first officer was more deliberate. Normally the "spray and pray" method doesn't work too well from a distance. That SUV was hit several times by the officers and there were two people in it.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Just like Radiation.........Time, Distance, Shielding!!! LA you da man!


----------

